# A few finished projects



## woodsmith (Aug 22, 2012)

It was suggested that I post some of my work in the finished projects section. Don't have a lot of work to post, but hope more are coming in the future. Here goes.

[attachment=9507]


----------



## drycreek (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking good.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Aug 22, 2012)

Very cool stuff!
Tom


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 22, 2012)

I love your live edge stuff! very nice work.


----------



## Twig Man (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicely done


----------

